# Soli Deo Gloria books



## Mayflower (Dec 23, 2005)

It alsomst look like that they don't publish so much books anymore ? Thye don't have an own website, they are now at ligonier (RC Sproul). Does anyone knows something more about SDG ? I was always looking foreward to their new reprints of the puritans.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 23, 2006)

Here is an update letter from Don Kistler.


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 23, 2006)

What i don't understand from SDG is why, they publish books like ;
J. Edwards : Charity and Its Fruits , Philip Doddridge : The Rise and Progress of Religion in the Soul, The Hymns of Phillip Doddridge, Sighs From Hell by John Bunyan, Religion Our True Interest by Thomas Watson which (as far as know) avialible by other publishers.

But iam looking foreward towards ; Christopher Love :The Natural Man's Condition & A Scripture Guide for Managing Our Emotions !


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 29, 2006)

I have just received a replacement copy of Jeremiah Burroughs' "Gospel Worship." The new edition fixes a number of editorial errors that were found in the previous printing. At this point, I am going through both editions to copy the highlighting before returning the previous edition.

So far I noticed things to make for smoother reading for the modern reader. For example: "fifty thousand three score and ten" is now "50,070." There are a number of little touches, which may not seem significant, that indicate that there are more resources available to provide a higher quality product. For example the chapter headings replace the chapter number with "Sermon" and number and the date it was preached.

If this is indeed the result of the merger of Soli Deo Gloria Books with Ligonier, there will be great benefit to the Reformed community.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 29, 2006)

John,

How old was your original copy? I bought this book a few months ago, and I am wondering if it is the old or new version.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 29, 2006)

I have an old SDG copy from the 1990s; how many printings by SDG have there been of Gospel Worship?


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> John,
> 
> How old was your original copy? I bought this book a few months ago, and I am wondering if it is the old or new version.



My original copy was a gift this last Christmas. It has a cream colored cover with a picture of a worship service. (When I checked this morning, it was still pictured on the online shop.) There is a 1990 copyright with no notation of the printing.

The new copy has a blue cover and the same copyright and ISBN number. It does note that it is the "sixth printing 2006."

I had noticed a transistion problem from one page to the next in the original copy. The e-mail response indicated that this was due to an omitted line and was one of a number of known problems that would be resolved in the next printing due in March 2006.

[Edited on 3-29-2006 by jfschultz]


----------



## ANT (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> What i don't understand from SDG is why, they publish books like ;
> J. Edwards : Charity and Its Fruits , Philip Doddridge : The Rise and Progress of Religion in the Soul, The Hymns of Phillip Doddridge, Sighs From Hell by John Bunyan, Religion Our True Interest by Thomas Watson which (as far as know) avialible by other publishers.
> 
> But iam looking foreward towards ; Christopher Love :The Natural Man's Condition & A Scripture Guide for Managing Our Emotions !



I know what you are saying ... I will buy anything by Christopher Love that comes out. I LOVE reading his writings!!!


----------

